# Where does the cowl drain?



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a 1972 GTO, and am wondering where the cowl in front of the windshield drains? Does water run down the side inside the fender or is there a drain hole/tube there somewhere?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Grab the garden hose and check it out.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*68*

Well 68, I would but I'm in strip paint mode and almost down to the metal. Don't really want to soak everything down.
I was working on electrical problems and noticed where water had been coming in above the fuse block.
Thanks for nothing.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

if you're "almost" to the metal a little water won't kill ya. If you're that nervous about it, get some canola oil. Then when you're done you can set the parts in the sun and fry up some chicken. I'll bring the beers arty:

In all seriousness, water running from the cowl likely drains into the engine compartment, not the interior. You probably have bigger issues if there's water running into your fuse box.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Well then, try grabbing a light and stick it down and all around the cowl, crawl under the dash and see if you can see where a hole might be. May want to do that in a really dark garage or wait until after dark.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input guys, I've found the leak. It's pitted through above the fuse-block. However if the correct drainage is blocked it might be a reason for rusting where it has.
From looking at the fender, door jam and underneath it looks like it is meant to just run down the outside of the cowl between it and the fender. Once at the bottom joint where the fender meets the cowl it is meant to leak out between the seams?? Seems like a strange design. You would think there would be a drain port or something.
Also, I'm posting a wiring diagram for 72 A series if anyone needs it.

Thanks again.


----------

